# what kind of initial costs are we talking about?



## flopper (Nov 10, 2010)

I know it is a very general question but to emmigrate to Nova Scotia from UK what kind of money do you need?

Shipping, fees, paperwork, etc...

£15K,£20k...more less?

we are desperate to move over in 2012 and i need to know how much ££ I need to save to make it possible..

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

flopper said:


> I know it is a very general question but to emmigrate to Nova Scotia from UK what kind of money do you need?
> 
> Shipping, fees, paperwork, etc...
> 
> ...


There are many variables in the answer. How many in the family? Will you be moving all your household contents? These are two that come to mind.


----------



## flopper (Nov 10, 2010)

4 in family now....3 week old boy.

Yeah move all house hold contents over...

Rent for 6 months+ first to make sure we like it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

flopper said:


> 4 in family now....3 week old boy.
> 
> Yeah move all house hold contents over...
> 
> Rent for 6 months+ first to make sure we like it.


Yes, I would say 15-20GBP minimum. It's a very expensive proposition.


----------



## flopper (Nov 10, 2010)

So that's all legal and shipping costs etc...? ^^


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

flopper said:


> So that's all legal and shipping costs etc...? ^^


I would say so.


----------



## Annie01332 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey Flopper,
Have you been to an Emigrate show in the UK? 
We went to one last year and got LOADS of information, including details on shipping costs / banking processes and all kinds of things we hadn't thought of. It's well worth a visit. Emigrate2 have just held their shows around the UK back in October but if you can find one for 2011 it really is worth it.
Good luck with your move - we are hoping to be in Nova Scotia so maybe see you there!!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

The biggest problem you face is the lack of North American credit history. This means laying out cash upfront and or paying hefty deposits until you build up some sort of credit score.


----------



## Annie01332 (Nov 12, 2010)

One of the snippets of info we were given at the Expo was to open a Canadian Bank account whilst we were on vacation there (on a research trip). That will start off a credit history.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Annie01332 said:


> One of the snippets of info we were given at the Expo was to open a Canadian Bank account whilst we were on vacation there (on a research trip). That will start off a credit history.


True, but when you get here on a TWP they give you a social insurance No. starting with a 9. When you try for credit with one of those, they can't reach for the crucifix, holy water, garlic and wooden stakes fast enough.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

JGK said:


> True, but when you get here on a TWP they give you a social insurance No. starting with a 9. When you try for credit with one of those, they can't reach for the crucifix, holy water, garlic and wooden stakes fast enough.


Hi we have just finished landing in nova scotia and the costs were for a family of 4
processing 1400 
visas (pr) 980
med 1700
shipping 20ft box 5890
you have other costs to build in like customs clearance
all the above are initial costs and there are others small but build up 
we landed on the 15th october and did all the hoop jumping for insurance numbers health cards etc, whilst I was there I sat and passed my class 2 driving licence (AS A FALLBACK AND WAS OFFERED JOBS AFTER THE TEST TO START STRAIGHT AWAY)which cost 1100 which included the assessment and lessons to bring me up to the canadian standards (which i am still laughing at ) if you are landing on a twp visa without jobs to go to you will find it difficult to get work as they tend to start residents first nothing racial as some call it quite simply looking after their own so dont take it personal and expect to start at the bottom, if you get an interview they will ask what you expect as a wage dont go too high.
I landed a job in construction within 3 days of landing which i will start when we settle in May, and had other offers.
You will have to sell yourself as a person and as a employee who will give value for money, what i found was that what they say they mean and if they promise to do, they will, as long as you keep your side of the deal, they dont acccept fools gladly. 
Cost of living is on a par with the Uk, we opened accounts with Scotia bank and got a credit card straight away,although if you have amex they will transfer acros to canada which will start yoiur credit rating, People on TWP I found will struggle to get credit cards,until they have been there some time, car insurance is moderate no more expensive than here, there are companies that will take into account no claims bonus from the Uk (Johnsons for 1 but there many more).
We have now come back to the Uk to finalise all the house selling and gathering money into one pot. 
Nova Scotia is a beautiful place to live and people were very friendly so the best of luck in your quest, the journey is a long one and will reqire patience, you are entering a system which takes its own time and wont be hurried, Best of luck


----------

